# Penny-Trace tag team



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They do have a way of getting attention, don't they. I have one that drools on me. I can't ignore that! The police department is still has my cell phone. It was stolen and it is being held as evidence. The one good think about it is I haven't gotten a bill since July!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like poor Trace was set up in some kind of a sting operation. I'm sure Penny was telling Trace it was a new kind of chew toy the whole time.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

If you hear little stuttery breath sounds from Penny, that's cat laughter at Trace's expense!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It sounds like poor Trace was set up in some kind of a sting operation. I'm sure Penny was telling Trace it was a new kind of chew toy the whole time.


HAHAHA - you just might be right!
It is the first 'non-dog-toy' thing he has damaged <well other then the $390.00 check>...I guess he was due!Come to think of it I think Penny could have been responsible for the check too!!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> If you hear little stuttery breath sounds from Penny, that's cat laughter at Trace's expense!


Ya know.....she did stop MEOWING after she knocked the phone off the cabinet...DARN THAT CAT! Trying to trick my little Tracer-Boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Got to watch those kitties. They will try to get the pups in trouble every time. Poor Tracer, he thought he got a new play toy. Glad your phone still works.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

But Penny looks like such a good kitty...and trace, he could have done it...but I think Penny must have had something to do with it...Fur Kids! 

I'd like to see the person who is behind the counter when you try to get your faulty cell phone replaced..free..."Look it just desinagrated like this...hole here, smudge there, no that's not a scratch..." Yeah, right...


----------

